# Whats your choice in routers?



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone is using in routers. I had a RotoZip and was happy with it until some crackhead stole it. I bought a DeWalt in a Pawn shop (probably from a different crackhead) for half price as I was familiar with the DeWalt and it also works fine but a bit bigger than the Rotozip. The DeWalt seems to be the common one in use out here.


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I use a rotozip for my small bit and was going to get another for my big bit but found a $20 one at harbor freight that I thought I'd try. Figured screw it...it's only a few bucks loss if it sucks. Been using it for over a year and no problems. Only bad thing is the switch. Can't turn it off by bumping it against the leg. I don't like the dewalts never did seems like it blows the dust right in your face


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

dewalt:thumbsup: if you wrap hand around exhaust outlet keeps dust out of face


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never met a roto-zip that had any durability. I've been using my Dewalt since about 2002 now, and 2002-2007 was pretty much 250 sheets a week. I generally don't care for Dewalt but this thing's a champ. If you point one of the front corners in the general direction of your face you don't get dust .........in your face.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I've never met a roto-zip that had any durability. I've been using my Dewalt since about 2002 now, and 2002-2007 was pretty much 250 sheets a week. I generally don't care for Dewalt but this thing's a champ. If you point one of the front corners in the general direction of your face you don't get dust .........in your face.


Dewalt


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I had  the dewalt cordless router, slow spinner but I liked it, but they do burn out too fast.

And for the 1/4" bit I had a electric one, it was/is yellow and black, but it's not a de walt, and I'm not digging through my garage to find it either. The brushes are seized on it last time I went to use it due to my lack of drywalling all the time


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I had 4 of those dewalts that burnt out over the last two years. I figured out I could just buy the motor parts from Dewalt and fix them myself. Pretty simple really and easier than dealing with their service network. I think that you have to open them up periodically and blow out the dust that gets inside. FYI I suspect that early motor burnouts are caused by the spindle locks not being disengaged before switching them on.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

RotoZip or DeWalt . I like them both.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

D's said:


> I had 4 of those dewalts that burnt out over the last two years. I figured out I could just buy the motor parts from Dewalt and fix them myself. Pretty simple really and easier than dealing with their service network. I think that you have to open them up periodically and blow out the dust that gets inside. FYI I suspect that early motor burnouts are caused by the spindle locks not being disengaged before switching them on.


That's what de walt told me to do, blow them out.

It was around 7 or 8 years ago when I was rocking out a large nursing home,I bought 2 drywall cordless screw guns and the router. ($1,200 back then) I went though about 4 of the routers in 6 months till they said enough is enough. The last time they said to start blowing them out with air and they would last longer. I was over working the router so.......

Gee, going to half to dig through my garage to find that router too:blink: I should try fixing it


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Makita laminate trimmer with a 1/4". Ryobi has a similar model.










I can't stand anything Dewalt. Overpriced garbage imo.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Never seen that one before Jason - I am used to seeing everything Makita with the Makita colors - Blue? Green? Turquoise? whatever that Makita color is.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Never seen that one before Jason - I am used to seeing everything Makita with the Makita colors - Blue? Green? Turquoise? whatever that Makita color is.


They've got two other models here in Aus which have their usual color, but figured I'd post the one I've got 'cause it runs like a white man in Harlem.

I never understood the appeal of the drill bit style cutting bits. The dust was less than with a 1/4" simply because of the smaller diameter but they cut a lot slower and broke too easily for a bozo pieceworker like me. I just do doors & windows tho - no electrical cutouts.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Jason said:


> They've got two other models here in Aus which have their usual color, but figured I'd post the one I've got 'cause it runs like a white man in Harlem.
> 
> I never understood the appeal of the drill bit style cutting bits. The dust was less than with a 1/4" simply because of the smaller diameter but they cut a lot slower and broke too easily for a bozo pieceworker like me. I just do doors & windows tho - no electrical cutouts.


Hi Jason
So what does the bit that you are using look like?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Hi Jason
> So what does the bit that you are using look like?


It's one like this mate.










You can pick up a Craftmaster one at Bunnings for about $12 I think. The bearing is the weak part. Usually it just freezes up as it gets dusty but serves it's purpose no problem. But occasionally (and always with CMT orange brand) it will shatter, so don't lose an eye. There are others that are cast in a single piece, with a smooth guide section instead of a bearing, but I never got around to getting one.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Milwaukee screwgun for running 1 1/4 screws. Its not for the amature. You really have to work the trigger, it's too fast.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> It's one like this mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that's a crazy bit for drywall....isn't that just a flush cut wood bit? I used to use window/door bits, but now I just drag around the one router with the 1/8" bit. Slower on bigger windows but less of a pain. I would a bunch of the windows covered and then hit them all at once...it was like a dust storm in the house and with all that light shining through I was in the twilight zone.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Holy crap, that's a crazy bit for drywall....*isn't that just a flush cut wood bit?* I used to use window/door bits, but now I just drag around the one router with the 1/8" bit. Slower on bigger windows but less of a pain. I would a bunch of the windows covered and then hit them all at once...it was like a dust storm in the house and with all that light shining through I was in the twilight zone.


Yep. I even tried out a 1/2" years ago but it left too much of a radius in the window corners for the bead (we wrap 'em all). The dust is evil but I just remember to open the windows and mask up.


How much could I charge for an ogee around the windows & door top boards?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 8, 2011)

I wont buy any more DeWalt tools. Overpriced under powered and don't last very long. IMO


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

that makita is totally a carpentry tool so i never would of thought to use one for drywall. i'm betting it would go ridiculously fast. i'm not sure i would want to be throwing one around the same way i do with my drywall one. that bit could chew you up fast.


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

Dewalt for my 1/8 and my rotozip holds the door and window bit, as long as your Helpers are aware to set aside your door and window rotor then you won't trip on it then its all good


----------

